# Garfield, alive and well in Greece



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Walking around with my brother on holiday we visited a local "zoo" (for the sake of a better description) In Zappeo Park behind the Greek Parliament building where I found Garfield, Happy & Contented in what one might have called a Chicken Coop or sanctuary.

This was what first caught my eye, thought it was dead at first but that wicked smile and the slowly moving tail convinced me otherwise! :grin:
Looked like the cat and it's friend were well fed and "sleeping it off!!"

The worst of it was that I just didn't have access for a great shot, there being a high fence all along that right hand edge .. I just managed to get my camera over the top of it for a candid shot .. thinking that I would get a slightly better view than that which I could see.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like he's just filled his belly up with Chicken:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Some great candid shots there DF









I found the worst thing when trying to photograph animals in sanctuaries and zoos, is trying to lose the fence/cage-wires :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I needed height so it was stretch arms up over the top of the fence. Luckily I was the tallest member of our family :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's where small children come in handy, they're just big enough to stand on, to see over walls etc. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol: why didn't I think of that before they grew up .. now they are big enough to fight back (and win!!!) :lol:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

This brings me great 'lulz', as I thought it was dead. Not that I would normally think a cat's death is funny, but when it's unexpected, it's called _comedy_.


----------

